

Looking for open source projects in java and python - mapleleaf

I worked as a software engineer for 3+ years, then took a maternity leave for 3 years. Now I am eager to get back to coding after this long break. I have experience in Java and Python. I am looking for some open source projects that I can contribute to (preferably in BigData, analytics). Can somebody point me to such?
- Thanks
======
jerven
I would say openrdf sesame in the java world can use hand. It is one of the
most widely used RDF and SPARQL apis on the java side. Very useful, when
dealing with data from many sources without building a single datawarehouse.

------
oswalpalash
I'm working on this one, you might be interested.
[http://archesproject.org/](http://archesproject.org/) It is implemented on
Django Framework on python.

------
PieSquared
I would highly recommend getting involved somehow with IPython. It's a great
platform and not a bad codebase, and yields some pretty cool stuff!

------
hayd
pandas (python data analysis library):
[https://github.com/pydata/pandas](https://github.com/pydata/pandas)
(friendly/helpful devs and easy to contribute)

